# Are Donkeys Noisy



## Capriole (Oct 6, 2021)

My sister in law is considering getting a donkey. 
My husband told me he used to live next to someone that had a donkey and "it was worse than a rooster" ...he said every morning at dawn it would start braying...and it was LOUD 

Is that typical of donkeys or was it just that one?

It wouldn't really matter to my brother, sister in law ...they're up early anyway....but they do have some whiny neighbors.
(I say they're whiny because they make all kinds of noise and expect everyone to be ok with it...but, if someone else makes noise they're on the phone)!


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 6, 2021)

Capriole said:


> My sister in law is considering getting a donkey.
> My husband told me he used to live next to someone that had a donkey and "it was worse than a rooster" ...he said every morning at dawn it would start braying...and it was LOUD
> 
> Is that typical of donkeys or was it just that one?
> ...


I volunteer at a ranch that has 3 full size and 2 mini donkeys. I am not there 24/7 but I am there 5 +hours at a time and they only seem to bray when they are hungry. Sometimes it is not until they see the food coming do they start it. They know my truck and they greet me, I'd like to think


----------



## Taz (Oct 6, 2021)

I have 2 donkeys. One almost never brays and the other does it for food. Depends on the donkey?


----------



## Willow Flats (Oct 6, 2021)

My friend has a pair of donkeys and they greet her just like a barking dog would (except braying) whenever she drives up. She says they also bray at feeding time.
There is a donkey two pastures over from us, who hardly ever brays, but when he does he lets you know it.

And finally, I have a friend that used to live next to some that brayed in the night while she was trying to sleep, but they probably had reason..protecting a flock from predators or something. Or maybe the owners worked the swing shift and were coming home!

If their neighbors are complainers I might think twice or at least check on the ordinances for their area. 
Where we live outside of town (rural) county not city there are no laws against the noise any animals make.


----------



## Kelly (Oct 7, 2021)

I hear a donkey every morning and every evening, I am guessing at feeding time, but I haven’t seen the donkey yet!

When I boarded a friend of mine had the sweetest mini donkey that never said a peep.

I guess it depends on the donkey.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 7, 2021)

Madelaine our mini donkey brays, loudly, every morning when she hears me coming and again in the evening, both feeding times.

She also brays when my husband calls loudly, “MADELAINE! HOW ARE YOU MADELAINE?” 

Sometimes we hear our neighbor’s donkey, Moses, and he has a terrible bray, it starts fairly low then rises quickly somewhere around a coloratura soprano then holds a long note.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 7, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> Madelaine our mini donkey brays, loudly, every morning when she hears me coming and again in the evening, both feeding times.
> 
> She also brays when my husband calls loudly, “MADELAINE! HOW ARE YOU MADELAINE?”
> 
> Sometimes we hear our neighbor’s donkey, Moses, and he has a terrible bray, it starts fairly low then rises quickly somewhere around a coloratura soprano then holds a long note.


You gotta love them


----------



## Capriole (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you for all of the responses  
Might be something to think about then.....the guys that work for them come in a 3 am to get the work trucks.....the neighbors may have a legitimate complaint if a donkey is braying a greeting at 3 am


----------

